# VAT on architect's fees



## Shawady (1 Dec 2009)

Does anyone know if VAT on acrtitect's fees should be charged at 13.5% or 21.5%?


----------



## Pisces (1 Dec 2009)

Hi,

I'm pretty sure we were charged 21%.

HTH.


----------



## nolo77 (1 Dec 2009)

Definitely 21.5%


----------



## Voodoo (1 Dec 2009)

Why would this be just as a matter of interest? Wouldn't they be seen as professional services and thus charged at 13.5%?


----------



## threebedsemi (1 Dec 2009)

All Professional Consultancy services (accountants, architects....) are charged at 21.5%
See the link below for info
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/money-and-tax/tax/duties-and-vat/value-added-tax


----------



## onq (1 Dec 2009)

Voodoo said:


> Wouldn't they be seen as professional services and thus charged at 13.5%?




They are seen as professional services and are thus charged at the 21.5% standard rate.

It's building services that are charged at the lower rate of 13.5%.

Unfortunately, they are not the same thing.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Shawady (2 Dec 2009)

Thanks for comments.
21.5% it is so.


----------

